# Giá xe Ford Transit cũ tháng 03/2020



## maihuong79 (25/3/20)

Hãng xe Ford vừa cho ra dòng xe Ford Transit  một dòng xe hơi có thể đáp ứng nhiều nhu cầu vận chuyển khác nhau như: Làm xe cứu thương, xe chở hàng, xe cảnh sát, xe phục vụ bảo hành... Tuy nhiên tại Việt Nam, mẫu xe này được biết đến nhiều hơn với tư cách là một phiên bản xe du lịch 16 chỗ






Giá xe Ford Transit cũ

Giá xe Ford Transit 2019: từ 700 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2018: từ 640 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2017: từ 510 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2016: từ 480 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2015: từ 460 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2014: từ 420 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2013: từ 380 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2012: từ 330 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2011: từ 295 triệu đồng
Giá xe Ford Transit 2010: từ 250 triệu đồng
Khảo sát tại các đại lý phân phối Ford Transit 2019, Oto.com.vn được biết mẫu minibus 16 chỗ của Ford có các màu sắc như sau: Đỏ ngọc ruby, bạc ánh hồng, xanh dương, trắng kim cương.

Theo một nguồn tin tức ô tô, Ford Transit đã có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam từ năm 1997 và trở thành mẫu xe hấp dẫn nhất trong phân khúc minibus 16 chỗ. Danh mục sản phẩm xe thương mại của Ford không có nhiều lựa chọn, chỉ cố định với hai cái tên Ford Transit và Ford Ranger nhưng cả hai đều là xe ăn khách tại Việt Nam.

Các chuyên gia đánh giá xe nhận định, thiết kế chính là yếu tố giúp Ford Transit 2019 duy trì phong độ đỉnh cao trong hơn 20 năm có mặt tại Việt Nam. Nhìn tổng thể, Ford Transit 2019 bản cao cấp sở hữu ngoại hình hài hòa, bắt mắt. Những đường thẳng dập nổi sắc cạnh trên thân xe tạo hiệu ứng rất tốt về mặt thị giác. Chúng mang lại cảm nhận về một vóc dáng mạnh mẽ, hiện đại, sang trọng và đậm chất riêng cho Ford Transit thế hệ mới.

*Ford Transit 2019 bản cao cấp về thiết kế phần thân*
Thân xe Ford Transit 2019 bản cao cấp gây ấn tượng bằng những đường gân nổi song song tinh tế, đậm chất hiện đại. Xe sử dụng la-zăng hợp kim nhôm 16 inch đi kèm bộ lốp 215/75R16. Trong khi đó, phiên bản tiêu chuẩn sử dụng la-zăng thép 16 inch. Thiết kế bậc lên/xuống cửa trượt rất tiện lợi và an toàn, nhất là đối với người cao tuổi và trẻ em.

Nhờ những cải tiến vượt trội từ ngoại thất, tính năng, Ford Transit 2019 có thể hoàn thành tốt vai trò một “trợ lý đắc lực” cho các hoạt động kinh doanh vận tải.






Ưu điểm: Thiết kế thực dụng, rộng rãi cho 16 người. Có thể đáp ứng nhiều chức năng chuyên chở như: xe cứu thương, xe chở hàng, xe chở khách,... Nội thất cao cấp tiện nghi. Vận hành bền bỉ.

Nhược điểm: Chi phí bảo dưỡng, phụ tùng đắt đỏ hơn so với xe Nhật, Hàn.

Cụ thể, Transit có chiều dài cơ sở 3750mm, các chiều dài, rộng, cao 5780x2000x2360mm cùng khoảng sáng gầm 165mm. Kích thước này giúp Transit có thể chạy ở đường đô thị chật hẹp hoặc đường đèo dốc, đường đất đá.

Transit 2019 là mẫu xe thương mại với nhiệm vụ chính là chở khách. Thế nên dòng xe này thường không chú quá chú trọng vào sự sang trọng, hiện đại mà chủ yếu tập trung vào tính đơn giản, thực dụng. Cùng với đó là 1 kích thước “chuẩn” để có thể di chuyển ở nhiều địa hình đường khác nhau.

Về thiết kế, Transit 2019 sở hữu những chi tiết cực kỳ đơn giản nhưng rất thực dụng. Theo đó, đầu xe Transit có lưới tản nhiệt hình thang khá vuông vức, góc cạnh giúp tản nhiệt tốt nhất cho động cơ xe. 2 bên lưới tản nhiệt là cụm đèn trước halogen. Cụm đèn này khá to bản, luôn đảm bảo ánh sáng tốt nhất cho người lái.

Bên cạnh đó, phía đầu xe của Transit 2019 còn có 2 đèn sương mù với thiết kế ấn tượng. Đây là điều cần thiết để giúp Transit hấp dẫn, cuốn hút hơn. Cản trước của Transit không quá hầm hố nhưng đậm tính thực dụng. Trên cản trước có 2 bệ dẫm chân. Chi tiết này giúp người dùng có thể dẫm chân để lau kính chắn gió trước. Nó thực dụng, tiện lợi đến mức ngay cả người mua cũng bất ngờ.

Ngoài ra, Transit còn có bộ mâm 16 inch kiểu 5 chấu khỏe khoắn. Bộ phận này giúp Transit tự tin di chuyển ổn định ở nhiều kiểu đường ở nước ta. Phía đuôi xe, Ford Transit 2019 có cụm đèn hậu trục đứng với đầy đủ các kiểu đèn (đèn phanh, đèn báo rẽ, đừng chờ). Đặc biệt, Transit có thiết kế 2 cửa kiểu mở ra 90 hoặc 180 độ. Kiểu mở này khá tiện lợi, dễ sử dụng. Trên 2 cửa xe là 2 đèn báo phanh trên cao giúp tăng khả năng cảnh báo an toàn, tăng sự cân đối cho đuôi xe.

*Nội thất xe Ford Transit*
Khoang xe của Ford Transit 2019 tương đối rộng rãi dù cho có 16 chỗ ngồi. Đây là điều cần thiết để tạo sự thoải mái cho cả người lái và hành khách. Ghế xe của Transit có thể được bọc vải hoặc da. Ghế lái có thể chỉnh tay 6 hướng, các hàng ghế sau có thể điều chỉnh ngả lưng tiện lợi. Đặc biệt, ở bản cao cấp, chân ghế được phủ kín tạo ra vẻ sang trọng, hiện đại.

Hơn nữa, tay lái của Transit 2019 được trợ lực thủy lực với 4 chấu. Thiết kế này giúp người lái có thêm chỗ bám tay khi lái xe. Còn chức năng trợ lực thủy lực giúp người lái chuyển hướng nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Cụm đồng hồ của Ford Transit thể hiện rất rõ ràng các thông tin cần thiết để hỗ trợ người lái kiểm soát tốt hơn chiếc xe của mình. Hệ thống âm thanh của Transit cũng ở mức đủ dùng với cổng USB, đài AM/FM và 4 loa giúp người lái và hành khách đỡ… buồn ngủ.






Hệ thống điều hòa của xe cũng là kiểu chỉnh tay với cửa gió ở các hàng ghế, và hành khách có thể điều chỉnh đóng/mở theo nhu cầu sử dụng.

*Động cơ vận hành của xe Ford Transit*
Ford Transit 2019 sở hữu động cơ dầu có công suất tối đa 140 mã lực tại 3500 vòng/phút, mô men xoắn cực đại 375Nm tại 2000 vòng/phút. Thực ra mức công suất này không quá mạnh nhưng nó đủ để Transit có thể len lỏi đến mọi khu vực ở nước ta, kể cả đường đèo đất đá.

Bên cạnh đó, Transit 2019 còn có kiểu hộp số sàn 6 cấp giúp người lái chủ động gài số theo nhu cầu thực tế.

Nhìn chung, xe Ford Transit 2019 cũ đang có lợi thế về giá xe và 1 số chi tiết đơn giản, thực dụng, dễ dùng. Và những điều đó là quá đủ cho 1 chiếc xe thương mại chủ yếu để chở khách. Bên cạnh Transit thường, Ford còn giới thiệu Transit Limousine 10 chỗ được độ lên. Đây được ví như là chuyên cơ mặt đất, thỏa mãn nhu cầu sử dụng xe đưa đón khách VIP của khách hàng. Và theo động thái mới đây của Ford, Transit sẽ có thêm 1 phiên bản Transit 9 chỗ cao cấp, lắp ráp nguyên chiếc chứ không phải độ. Điều đó thể hiện quyết tâm giữ vững ngôi vị số 1 của mình ở phân khúc xe thương mại.

Bạn đang tìm kiếm thông tin xe ô tô Ford Transit tại trang web thegioiotocu.vn - Tại thegioiotocu.vn thông tin giá cả và các mẫu xe luôn được cập nhật thường xuyên, đầy đủ và chính xác. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm cho mình chiếc xe Ford Transit đã qua sử dụng ưng ý nhất với giá cả tốt nhất trên thị trường. Nếu bạn có chiếc xe Ford Transit cũ đã qua sử dụng và cần bán xe thì thegioiotocu.vn luôn là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để bạn có thể rao bán chiếc xe ô tô của mình dễ dàng, nhanh chóng, đạt hiệu quả tức thì.

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Ô Tô Xuyên Việt*
Lầu 1, B5-B6 Khu Kim Sơn - Đường Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, phường Tân Phong, Quận 7, TPHCM.
Tel: 0904868248


----------

